# The ultimate Rig Trip boat!



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

CHARTER BOAT?



http://prokatboats.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=21&Itemid=4


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

not exactly


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i was thinking more like...










or...


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

This is without a question of doubt the ultimate Northern Gulf of Mexico boat. Go to www.freemanboatworks.com to check it out. I like mine ore and more every trip I run on her.

Capt. Mike


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

capt. mike, good to see youre here on the new forum!! have you been fishing much lately? i miss your reports.

the link to freemanboatworks is much appreciated... what a beautiful boat! lets see some pictures of you with some tubbers!!!


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

Fishing all the time makes it very tough to put up reports. But with the wonderful winter we have been having I have had way to much time at home. as far as a quickee report I have ben whaoo fishing the last four trips with wahoo to about 90lbs and a strong mixture of blacks and yellows mixed in with the wahoo.

Capt. Mike


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Capt. Mike Ellis (1/30/2008)*This is without a question of doubt the ultimate Northern Gulf of Mexico boat. Go to www.freemanboatworks.com to check it out. I like mine ore and more every trip I run on her.
> 
> Capt. Mike


That looks like one sweet boat. It has some impressive numbers too. A goodCAT that doesn't sacrifice speed and has some good consumption numbers as well. Looks awsome.


----------



## BSartistX (Oct 8, 2007)

how about these?



















Brad


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i like this one..


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

beautiful beautiful boat! ive always loved express/open fishers. first boat i fell in love with was an old 37' topaz express. . . the offroute is a beautiful fishing machine!


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

now these are more of my likings-









and you gotta have the buddy davis.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i hear that off route boat always has free beer in that starboard side cooler....


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I heard that bald guy in the back of the boat will work for Crown!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bellafishing (2/7/2008)*I heard that bald guy in the back of the boat will work for Crown!!


He will, he's a slut.....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bellafishing (2/7/2008)*I heard that bald guy in the back of the boat will work for Crown!!
> ...


last time i saw him, captain (silver) and tang was his drink. as for him being a slut, i do always see him "working the docks" (literally) at OBM....


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/30/2008)*i hear that off route boat always has free beer in that starboard side cooler....


But Uncle Fester is in the way!


----------

